# Multispec and spray equipment



## dustyrose (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to spray my countertops with Multispec 'Stone accents'. Manufactures specs suggest using a gravity fed gun or a pressure pot. But they do note that other spray equipment may be used. 

I currently shoot Hawks Stone Flex using a Capspray 8100, Maxum II gun, #4 needle with no problems. But I am unfamilier with Multispec's products. If Multispec is more dense then the stone flex there could be problems running it through my existing equipment.

This is my own home so I am not overly concerned if the finished look is not exact to the swatch. Specks may come out larger or smaller. That is no big deal. There is room for error. lol But I would like to avoid that. 

Could roll the Multispec, but that would give the finish kind of a smooshed look and I see corners being a problem.

Thoughts?


----------



## SWGuy (Jun 26, 2009)

Spraying with your setup will lessen the color differences and make the "specks" smaller. It will work great, but it will look a little different than the sample. What are you using for a topcoat?


----------



## dustyrose (Apr 19, 2009)

For the top coat I will be using Hawk Labs Stone-guard.

For the past couple of years I have been using Hawks finishes for counter top, tub, and tile refinishing.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

I would not be surprised if stone flex is basicly Multi spec re labled as most Multi spec type coatings are.Midwest chemicals is one of Hawk labs competiters and sells it at low cost compared to others.

Once you dial in your viscosity(add water if needed) and air you should be able to spray the Multi spec like you usually do with your capspray.

I use midwests Multi spec forced air dry it then light sand the counters and high spots and clear coat with midwests HSLD 5k 1:1 clear un cut and it comes out smooth like polished stone.


----------

